
Moving FirefoxOS into Tier 3 support - bpierre
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.platform/gF-kiJV21ro/qJRk1B-KAAAJ
======
bobajeff
It kind of sounds like Firefox OS is being put on the back burner like
SeaMonkey and Thunderbird were in the days when they were still supported but
clearly not as important as Firefox.

So being created by a nonprofit organization didn't in fact save FFOS from
having to achieve market success in order to keep it going.

At the very least users that bought a FFOS phone are to be without any kind of
support ever appearing and at worst users of the code (Panasonic, H5OS and
probably some Routers, HDMI Sticks, etc.) are becoming second class citizens
which will lead to them lagging behind Firefox like Thunderbird and K-meleon
have.

~~~
pjmlp
I love some of Mozilla products, but having seen the failure of packaged
WebApps for Symbian from inside and how WebOS went, I never understood how
could FFOS have any other future.

Even ChromeOS is an US phenomenon, where the majority actually wipe it to
install GNU/Linux over it.

~~~
bobajeff
The fundamental things hindering adoption of Firefox OS (and WebOS for that
matter) had nothing to do with its platform being Web based.

It didn't help when it came to reviews but even if it had been more like
BlackBerry OS it would've faced the same adoption problems. Maybe going the
route of Amazon's Fire OS could've worked for them assuming they could better
compete with Google's Play Store than what Amazon is.

------
realworldview
Time to focus!

